# Keurig Vue discussion



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

The K cup machines never seemed to make a good cup of coffee for me so I never bought one. When the VUE 700 came out with different sizes and strengths I decided to try it. It's pretty good for the workday cup on the go or a quick afternoon cup. The only problem is the lack of variety as in the K cup. I imagine it will get better. I DO NOT recommend using the solofill adapter. You can place a K cup in it for use in your VUE machine. The adapter will blow out the grounds into the machine and it will plug up the works and your VUE will stop working. I ruined two of them, I know. Fortunately Kohl's and Keurig are very accommodating.

We ended up choosing Emeril's Big Easy and Newman's own as our favorites. Ten oz cup on strong setting........ until something better comes out.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We have a Keurig Coffee Machine at home and boy we drink coffee like it's going out of style at home.



My favorite flavors are Chocolate Raspberry Truffle, Morning Blend, Italian Roast and Kahlua.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I was wondering as to how many fresh cups can you get out of those small K-Cups when it starts to get all watery?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

It's supposed to be one cup then toss it out. What I like about VUE cups is they are a little larger than K cups. You can also adjust the temperature and strength.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whether it be from a Vue or the Keurig Platinum 75 model sitting on our kitchen counter, we get pretty flavorful and certainly palatable cups of Joe from Keurig and the associated K-cup rage. Both offer the option of tailoring the serving size to your liking. However, the price per serving is pretty high for a cup of home brew. I'm not sure whether it is my cheapness or my stubborn nature that insists on keeping the old Bunn Drip unit on the counter to satisfy my cravings for better tasting coffee, at a much more reasonable price per cup! None-the-less, enjoy your Keurigs...the wife certainly enjoys hers, as I do the occasional cup I will draw from it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's still previously ground coffee beans. We use a Cuisinart coffeemaker, which grinds the beans just before.

An aside - the bad ecological aspect is more little empty cups in the trash, but when we were in Spain there was a vendor, in a park fair, selling "flowers" he'd made out of the disposable cups!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

dks202 said:


> It's supposed to be one cup then toss it out. What I like about VUE cups is they are a little larger than K cups. You can also adjust the temperature and strength.


I tried a second cup and it wasn't bad, not great but not too terrible.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Whether it be from a Vue or the Keurig Platinum 75 model sitting on our kitchen counter, we get pretty flavorful and certainly palatable cups of Joe from Keurig and the associated K-cup rage. Both offer the option of tailoring the serving size to your liking. However, the price per serving is pretty high for a cup of home brew. I'm not sure whether it is my cheapness or my stubborn nature that insists on keeping the old Bunn Drip unit on the counter to satisfy my cravings for better tasting coffee, at a much more reasonable price per cup! None-the-less, enjoy your Keurigs...the wife certainly enjoys hers, as I do the occasional cup I will draw from it.


What's your favorite flavor coffee K-cup?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^It's a Dunkin Doughnut's Breakfast blend that comes as part of a K-cup assortment that we buy at Costco.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Just curious, which Solofill cup were you using?

EDIT: Nevermind, I wasn't reading closely enough. I use the Solofill V2 (same one as you) at work, but I use the other adapter that came with it and fill it full of fresh coffee grounds. I have not had any problem with is blowing grounds back into anything or clogging up the drip part either. Have you tried the grounds cup, or only the k-cup adapter?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Grinding your own and using the filter works fine, the lid snaps shut. It's the insert with the needle in the bottom that works loose and blows grounds into the machine. After a few k cups the machine stops working, literally. The motor stops.

It will void the Keurig warranty. There are many poor reviews out there, mostly recent.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It's a Dunkin Doughnut's Breakfast blend that comes as part of a K-cup assortment that we buy at Costco.


My favorite is Kahlua & Raspberry Chocolate Truffle.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 
That does sound good, Howard, but at first blush it strikes me more as a dessert than a cup of Joe!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The thing about Keurig is that the water isn't high enough in temperature to make a truly good cup of coffee. It falls short on that, plus all those plastic cups cannot be good for the environment.

https://www.dearcoffeeiloveyou.com/love-keurig-nope/


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That does sound good, Howard, but at first blush it strikes me more as a dessert than a cup of Joe!


Have you tried raspberry chocolate truffle?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Jovan said:


> The thing about Keurig is that the water isn't high enough in temperature to make a truly good cup of coffee. It falls short on that, plus all those plastic cups cannot be good for the environment.
> 
> https://www.dearcoffeeiloveyou.com/love-keurig-nope/


While I'm admittedly very far from being a coffee snob, but I can't imagine that 5.5*F makes any tangible difference. That's something like 2.7%. It would seem to me that anything that is 97.3% of "perfect" is doing pretty well.

Also, any time someone claims that quality is not subjective, I automatically disregard any statements that person makes about quality.

I think for the vast majority of coffee drinkers in America, Keurig is perfectly acceptable. For those for whom it is not, brands like Jura exist for a reason. Like I mentioned above, I use a refillable K-Cup so the environmental impact is for me is less than, say, using a traditional drip-brewer with disposable filters.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Then... what is the point of using a Keurig? The entire purpose of them is to be convenient, so you may as well own a traditional coffee maker that goes to recommended temp if you're going to measure out ground coffee.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Tilton said:


> While I'm admittedly very far from being a coffee snob, but I can't imagine that 5.5*F makes any tangible difference. That's something like 2.7%. It would seem to me that anything that is 97.3% of "perfect" is doing pretty well.
> 
> Also, any time someone claims that quality is not subjective, I automatically disregard any statements that person makes about quality.
> 
> I think for the vast majority of coffee drinkers in America, Keurig is perfectly acceptable. For those for whom it is not, brands like Jura exist for a reason. Like I mentioned above, I use a refillable K-Cup so the environmental impact is for me is less than, say, using a traditional drip-brewer with disposable filters.


I agree. 
Water boils at 212. You want your water to be 10% or less below that. Keurig's fall in line. Extraction has a little more to do with allowing coffee to bloom, which the k cup does not.

The environmental impact of the k cup argument is a complete joke.

As an aside, the aero press linked in the article makes an awesome cup of coffee and I highly recommend it.

I gotta ask, Jovan, do you actually use a keurig or are you getting all your info, like you so often do, second hand and online?


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Keurig is fine for the convenience factor and variety. Especially if you like to change up your flavor from day to day. However, I do enjoy aeropress or French press coffee more now that I've tried it. It's simple and easy to clean up, and makes a great cup. I'm far from a snob, but I do like the taste more.

But, if you like changing your flavors on a whim or enjoy the variety Keurigs are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

firedancer said:


> I agree.
> Water boils at 212. You want your water to be 10% or less below that. Keurig's fall in line. Extraction has a little more to do with allowing coffee to bloom, which the k cup does not.
> 
> The environmental impact of the k cup argument is a complete joke.
> ...


Given that I trust that blog (written by someone who knows what they are talking about) I guess the answer is, as you put it, "second hand and online". Why would I use a Keurig when I have a perfectly respectable machine at home?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Then... what is the point of using a Keurig? The entire purpose of them is to be convenient, so you may as well own a traditional coffee maker that goes to recommended temp if you're going to measure out ground coffee.


You don't like using k-cups?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

firedancer said:


> I agree.
> 
> The environmental impact of the k cup argument is a complete joke.


I'd be willing to bet that even "organic" growers (which is a sham in and of itself) have a significantly higher impact on the environment than K-Cups do.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Since this is about VUE cups not K cups, The VUE cup can be recycled. K cups don't work with VUE machines.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard said:


> You don't like using k-cups?


Tried a Keurig machine at a former place of employment. The coffee wasn't as good as my trusty Cuisinart can make at home. The lacking water temperature is the main culprit, I believe.

The Vue seems like it might be a good step up, but it's not something I'm terribly interested in.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Tried a Keurig machine at a former place of employment. The coffee wasn't as good as my trusty Cuisinart can make at home. The lacking water temperature is the main culprit, I believe.
> 
> The Vue seems like it might be a good step up, but it's not something I'm terribly interested in.


So you're saying it was the temperature of the water that it wasn't hot enough?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I have a vue and use the solofil sometimes. I did have problems blowback to start with, I make sure to seat the k cups very well and run a cleansing brew after my morning coffees. The vue cups aren't that bad price wise if you buy them directly from Keurig - they often have 20% of sales and free shipping over $45.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> So you're saying it was the temperature of the water that it wasn't hot enough?


The VUE machine has a setting to adjust the temperature between 187 - 197 degrees. You can also adjust the strength of the brew by selecting "strong". Vue cups are also available in larger sizes for travel mugs.

It's a big improvement over K cups.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think you can get about 2 or 3 cups from those little k-cups.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. Howard, I normally agree with your observations, but if you try to brew more than a single cup of coffee from "those little k-cups," the first is likely to be a reasonably good one and the next two are going to be progressively more diluted 'dishwater' versions of our oh-so-needed morning cups of Joe! If you want to get more than one cup from a single brew cycle, set your Keurig for a larger cup of brew and split that cup into two smaller cups.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Howard, I normally agree with your observations, but if you try to brew more than a single cup of coffee from "those little k-cups," the first is likely to be a reasonably good one and the next two are going to be progressively more diluted 'dishwater' versions of our oh-so-needed morning cups of Joe! If you want to get more than one cup from a single brew cycle, set your Keurig for a larger cup of brew and split that cup into two smaller cups.


one time I tried for a second cup and it tasted like water.


----------

